
As Facebook and Google avoid the office, King’s Cross is desolate - MikeRJM
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/kings-cross-google-facebook
======
MikeRJM
Something that I have noticed - and thoroughly enjoyed - during the lockdown
has been the noise reduction.

Fewer vehicles on the streets has been great, as well as hearing fewer
passenger jets coming in over my neighbourhood.

